# Probe cord wrapped in foil



## rondar (Jul 3, 2010)

I`ve noticed in Q-view pics that some have the thermo probe cord wrapped in foil what does that do? I just bought my 1st probe thermo and it has a plastic wrapped cord with a rating of up to 340 degrees.


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2010)

It just keeps your probes clean and last longer, I make a habit of wrapping them every smoke job.


----------



## deannc (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got a few smokes in on my 3 Taylor thermos and haven't any issues.  When I got my new Marverick yesterday, I just done it to keep the braided cord some what clean.  Other than that, I don't think there's any other reason because as you stated the cord is heat rated in excess of the average smokin temp.  I'm sure if there is some more technical reason some of the seasoned smokers will chime in.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 3, 2010)

Possible moisture (if you're running a water tray in your smoker) penetration at the seal point between the metal probe and the wire.  Over time, you flex that connection many times.  It is quite possible to weaken it to the point of losing its integrity. You'll know this is happening when your temps bounce all over the place, moisture is a great conductor.  The foil helps protect it and additionally adds some strength to the connection point.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2010)

My cords get wrapped for a couple reasons:

To keep the metal braided cords insulated from moisture (as NWDave said) and to also keep them free from the gunk that accumulates when spritzing or mopping things
To add a little extra "cushioning" to the wires, especially where the smoker lid closes down on it


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 3, 2010)

There's only one thing worse than a damaged probe cable (which the risk of this can be reduced by foiling), and that's a damaged head unit.

Eric


----------



## deltadude (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 3 taylors and only one is working.  The cable on two of them have burned.  I run my cords through the vents either on my weber kettle or MES, or Weber Gas Grill thru the rotisserie hole.  These small passage get hotter than the surrounding metal, so I wrap the cord where it goes through these holes for a little extra protection, shiny side out.  I had noticed on one the cords was really brown and sort of brittle, the other the cord burned on the broiler elements when pulling something out.


----------



## deannc (Jul 4, 2010)

Now see I knew there would be more important reasons than just aesthetics!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 4, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Now see I knew there would be more important reasons than just aesthetics!


Which brings up another point you might consider:  Buy a couple of backup probes while they're available.  The price is reasonable and more so if your current probe ceases to function properly, in the middle of the longest brisket smoke you've done and you just waiting for it to come out of the stall and the dinner guests are just an hour away.


----------

